

Antiquicksort  - polar
http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~doug/aqsort.c

======
xirium
The worst sorting algorithm I've seen was O(n^3). Effectively, it was a loop
calling a Bubble Sort function.

~~~
mynameishere
Seen in the field, or seen anywhere?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bogosort>

